# Search for V6, 3.2, 225, 180 or QS



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

Is there any way the search facility could be narrowed down to search for the 'see subject' titles?.

There is a wealth of info available, but to trawl through all the 225 stuff (sometimes), when I want only V6, is time consuming and no doubt uses much server time also.

I understand that searching for less than three letters would slow down the system, however, would a subset of the mk1section automatically split out into seperate topic areas suffice. (three letter searching therefore still a No No)

Maybe an automatic search could possibly be done out of hours and say once a day.
This maybe would cut down on the overall server usage.

Newer topics would be under normal search until the auto search selects them.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Is there any way the search facility could be narrowed down to search for the 'see subject' titles?.


It's already possible to do that (providing it's 3 characters or more in your search string) on the Search screen.

When you put in your search phrase, simply select Search "Topic titles only", before hitting 'search'. You can also narrow it down further by select which forum you want to search in and you can place + in front of a word which must be found and - in front of a word which must not be found (e.g. 225)


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Will give it a go.

Still would like something to select or filter for V6.

Could the search be made to specifically search for V6 only?. (pleading now!! on bended knees :lol: ).

Thanks again.


----------

